# Meriden CT area emergency sub



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Anyone available to be a sub for emergency situations for a small route mainly the meriden and middletown areas.We are down one truck this winter and it would be nice to know if i can get a hand if needed....thanks


----------

